# N Scale Baltimore / Washington Rail Road



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I figured I would start to track progress on the new layout in this forum instead of the other. 

This is a fictional railroad that I'm calling the Baltimore Washington because that's what I want to call it. Since I've switched from HO to N I hope to have the space to accomplish some of my goals. On one end of the layout I'm going to model (hopefully) a port with the backdrop of Baltimore and Penn Station and on the other end have Union Station in D.C. There will be a stop in the middle for the passenger trains. In addition, there are going to be a number of industries throughout the layout.

In my previous layout a few years ago I went as far as getting track laid out with multiple trains running. I never made it to the point to automate any of my switches or do any real scenery so this will all be new. I hope with the help of this forum, youtube and other resources I'll be able to get as far as I can.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

The start of Benchwork 

I used 1x3 lumber for the benchwork in sections so that I can move the layout if/when it may need to move. I will not be transporting this to shows or anywhere so the only time it's going to move out of the room it's in is when we move from this house. I don't anticipate that happening for many years but who knows what will happen. The room it's in has a 6x6 closet which I'm going to use as the "office". 

*Room / Any Rail benchwork layout*

Per suggestions on the forum I extended the right side an extra 8 inches to provide more room to navigate between the two sides. With the benchwork laid out I'm glad I did that.









*Actual Benchwork*

For the legs I decided I was going to use 1x3 in L shape with a block on the bottom to attach the wheels. Since two sides of the layout are against the wall I wanted to make sure I could walk around the entire layout for easy reach and access. I've used the casters in question before for other projects and it's worked great on carpet. The height of the legs are 33 inches with the casters. The plan is to screw them onto the inside of the benchwork since the only time they will be disassembled is if the layout is taken apart. My concern right now is making sure everything is level but i'll get to that once I get to attaching the leg's to everything else. For now i'm waiting for more casters to come in.


















Each connecting side has four holes. Two for wiring and two for bolts that will hold everything together. 


















This area will be the "office" I'm going to put a stand desk against the far wall. Anyone need some HO stuff that I have left from the previous layout? I plan on making a list and putting on the for sale forum.









While waiting for glue to dry and stay out of the house I decided to use some left over cuts of the wainscoting panels to build some train display shelves. It really was another excuse to get out the house to get a few strips of already primed 1x3s for that. I really like the way it came out and think I may make a few more to hang on the walls. The only question now is how to fix it to the wall?









I still have a number of legs to make before I can attach everything. I've gone back and forth if every leg needs to have a caster and I know the answer is no. I can easily use the pads for furniture moving (hell of a lot cheaper) on some of the legs but I'm concerned about all legs not being exactly the same and not having the top level as mentioned above.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

That is some very nice carpentry. Will make a great display.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, that will be huge! Have fun with it! I like that you're making it an imaginary RR...you can do anything with it!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

What did you decide to do with the door on the right?
Benchwork looking very good.
Good luck with the build and have fun.

Magic


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Magic said:


> What did you decide to do with the door on the right?
> Benchwork looking very good.
> Good luck with the build and have fun.
> 
> Magic


I have not made a final decision but I'm either going to have to flip the door to open out or put a barn door. I think the barn door will be easier but then I can't lock the room which I would like to do since my youngest is not two yet. So no decision has been made yet but those are the two options I'm looking at.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Store the door and use a curtain. Easier then to put the door back when you move.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Store the door and use a curtain. Easier then to put the door back when you move.


That doesn't meet his desire to secure the room from wandering children.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Great start! I’m looking forward to see how your layout progresses. One thing you should consider is adding some cross beams within your boxes to better support your top/track. I’m guessing you’ve already thought of this, but just in case you haven’t, I wanted to mention it.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Great start! I’m looking forward to see how your layout progresses. One thing you should consider is adding some cross beams within your boxes to better support your top/track. I’m guessing you’ve already thought of this, but just in case you haven’t, I wanted to mention it.


Mark, I was hesitant on putting in any cross beams as the previous layout I had they ended up being exactly where my switches were. I still have not finalized whether or not I'm going to do just foam on top of the benchwork or plywood and then foam. I figure if I do plywood or even hardback board it should make it rigid enough? In general I would put at least one or two crossbeams but I don't want it to interfere with anything as mentioned before.


----------



## tbob107 (Jan 31, 2020)

Why not angle the table's end by the door so it clears the door swing. Probably the easiest solution. Track plan would have a curve there anyway.

Good Luck, Tbob


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tbob107 said:


> Why not angle the table's end by the door so it clears the door swing. Probably the easiest solution. Track plan would have a curve there anyway.
> 
> Good Luck, Tbob


I was going to do that but then I realized that if I have the door swing out and not in that gives me the opportunity to expand in the future against that wall


----------

